# How to improve on 6x6 faster?



## Cuber142857 (Dec 30, 2022)

Hello everyone

I’m currently sub 3 min 40s on 6x6. Any way I can improve faster?

Thank you so much! 
My current 6x6 main is the MoYu AoShi WR M


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 30, 2022)

Your hardware and enthusiasm are good.

You just need tons of practice (more solves) to improve your 6x6 times.


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Your hardware and enthusiasm are good.
> 
> You just need tons of practice (more solves) to improve your 6x6 times.


Thank you for the tip


----------

